
ReChord – Forget the Notes. Focus on the Conversation - Atmadeep
http://www.rechord.ai
======
Atmadeep
ReChord is an AI-powered smart application that takes the notes of your online
meetings, gives you the entire transcript, also gives you the summery of the
meeting. It also gives you the highlights, metrics, questions asked and also
action items and decision points.

With ReChord you can increase your productivity for all online meetings.

